

HN as a city - barbudorojo

Intelligence floats in big cities, we breath it, and for those like me that dwell abroad, HN can be that breath of intelligence.<p>Has any of your post help you with a synergistic approach, new connections, give you a new outlook, fund your business or suggest a successful alternative? I&#x27;d like to know any post in HN that has made a profound effect on you.<p>For example, one post about learning and teaching maths linked to Thurston &quot;On proof and Progress in Mathematics&quot; that I consider can impact many young mathematicians. Kremer&#x27;s model of innovation as a function of density of population means that tools as HN can expand the power of our minds to create and innovate like never before.<p>Going into a meta post, I can imagine that HN may evolve into some kind of network that allows us to get powerful insight. But, before reaching that goal, is necessary to filter and reward those whose creative mind we all want to share.<p>At the minimum, those creative minds that we all want show off should be allowed to move to any country, permanent visa granted, if they are going to share their insight to help boost the economy.<p>Related: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Spatial_intelligence_of_cities<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Intelligent_city<p>Edit: added link to intellengent city and Spatial intelligence.
======
tippeludo
Not life changing, but in a recent post on HN entitled "How do you get to
write so well?" I found many usefull suggestions for getting better at
writing, becomming good at communication is one of the most important skills
to aim for, specially if English is not your mother language.

